# It has been a long time, but I'm back!



## Fyrja (Oct 16, 2013)

I took a sabbatical during my pregnancy.  Then once I had my daughter I took another sabbatical because newborns are just exhausting!  The last few months have been a blur of sweet smiles and sleep deprivation.  Arya Genevieve was born on December 6, 2012.  She's now 10 months and life is starting to resemble something normal-ish.

Definitely glad to be making soap again, though I really want to get the lye and chemicals out of the house or to a locked room to keep my little goblin safe.  As it is, I ONLY make soap when I have someone in the house to keep my little one occupied and away from it.  Any tips on having kids and soap safety are greatly appreciated.


----------



## lsg (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful baby, welcome back.


----------



## soap_rat (Oct 16, 2013)

Gorgeous photos and baby!

It seems to me like you're doing it right, having someone specifically to take care of her so you don't have any mishaps with the chemicals.  

Perhaps mixing the lye solution in bulk ahead of time can remove a little concern, since you won't have to worry about wiping surfaces for stray granules of lye.


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone!  My little Arya LOVES the camera.  In the bottom pic with the hat she was only 2 days old.  I can't imagine life without her.  Obviously I remember what it was like, but I enjoy her so much!

I had considered doing a lye master batch.  It would make it easier on me, as I typically soap at room temp anyway.  The only thing that concerns me is how to store the liquid safely.  I'm considering investing in a locked cabinet for all my soaping gear, so I can get it all organized and in one place.


----------



## Relle (Oct 17, 2013)

Lovely photos. Definitely a cutie.


----------



## Ruthie (Oct 17, 2013)

Sweet photos!  I think a locked cabinet is your best bet- for your  peace of mind as well as your little one's safety.  Masterbatching is a good idea, too, assuming you use water for your liquid.  

I've been away from soaping for a shorter while, and am also glad to get back to it.  My "baby" is a house- we bought just as school was starting (I teach 4 year olds in public school.)  I have my mold lined and my oils measured.  Soap will happen today or tomorrow!


----------



## Ancel (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome back ladies! Baby is gorgeous!!! And Ruthie, how are those dogs?


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome back! What a precious little one! 

Definitely a locked cabinet! I personally know someone whose mother did oil painting when she was little, and in spite of child-proof cabinet latches, the (then) 18-month old daughter got in, got the lid off the turpentine jar, and drank it. Eww.  

:angel:


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 17, 2013)

The most popular things that I make are my beer bars which cannot be master batched due to the way I process my beer.  (Boiling, Freezing and then adding lye).  My buttermilk and goats milk are also popular.  I can definitely master batch for regular bars of soap with a water base, but since the beer and milk bars are typically a 2 to 3 day process for me anyway they are just going to take extra prep.

It was the nicest thing once I started back soaping.  There's nothing quite like playing mad scientist to give me peace of mind.  The minute I started measuring things there was an audible sigh of relief in my head.  I'll post some pics of my current favorites a little later.  

If we ever get this place straightened out (We're still fixing damage on our house from Hurricane Katrina), I know I'll probably have to take another sabbatical.  It's worth it though, to have a nice place to call home.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh how adorable!!!!  What a gorgeous baby.  So happy and full of life.

Much cuter than soap swirls.


----------



## Marya (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh she is painfully cute (says the mom of all boys)!  I don't know if anyone's already said this but when I had a child her age, I made sure to put up strong, well-working baby gates on all 3 doors leading to the kitchen.  That was what made me feel most comfortable when I was soaping.  It's funny - I kept having kids (3 total now, and DONE!) and that actually kept getting in the way so it's been years since I've made soap but hope to get started again very soon.  Oh how I miss those days.  Relish every moment.  Oh and take lots of videos, if you don't mind that unsolicited advice!  We all remember to take pics but there never seem to be enough videos (to me anyway)!  It's so easy to forget sweet little voices and physical (moving) mannerisms.  Ugh - so miss those days!  I'm happy for you - she's darling.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 27, 2013)

SHE IS Darling!  Welcome back!  I don't have kids, myself, but I have had my little nephew around my place and he gets into everything.  He's a little over a year, so thankfully he can't reach door handles yet-I keep my stuff in the basement.  Cabinets on the other hand were the problem...thankfully we only needed to remove the stuff from under our kitchen sink cabinet when he stayed with us (dishwasher soap/floor cleaner), we don't have handles on our cabinets, so there was no way to put a child lock on them.


----------



## Fabius (Oct 28, 2013)

Incredible! You made soap that looks just like a child. Where did you get the mold?


----------

